# Strange Stretching/Extending of legs



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Our girls will do that too, they are just stretching. Ours will do some pretty strange looking contortions when they stretch, putting the two front legs out front and sticking the rear out like the way a cat stretches. Sometimes doing it the way your does, front foot out back leg out :lol: I think some horses do it more than others and in different ways. I have to admit it does look a bit odd :wink:


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a mare whoes the cat stretch thing, stretches the front legs way out and sticks her butt way back and then she will stand uo and then lean really far forward and stcik her back legs out as far as she can to stretch them out, she does this whenever we go to take her out of the stall and it is the first thing she does when she hits the ground outside of the barn, then she goes tearing across the pasture at 100 mph.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

One of our QH's does the cat stretch as well. Worried me the first time he did it, I thought he was going to go down. :shock: He was caually walking out of the barn and then bam out he went.


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

Probably just stretching, my gelding does the cat stretch thing as well and he also will stick one hind leg at a time straight out behind him.

I also stretch his front legs before we ride and now he's learned how to do it himself he'll put his front leg up on his paddock fence and lean down to stretch it like a dancer it's quite amusing although all the stretching at first alarmed me.


----------

